# Gutes Mousepad zum selbst gestalten???



## aXwin (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe heute meine Roccat Kone bekommen. *freu*
Zurzeit benutze ich die Razer exactMat als unterlage. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Jedoch möchte ich jetzt gerne Passend zu meiner Orangenen G15 und Kone und meinem Team Fortress 2 Modding Case das Passende Mousepad haben welches das ganze abrundet. Gibt es eine Internetseite wo man ein Gutes Pad bekommt wo man sich dann ein frei wählbares Motiv aufdrucken lassen kann? Dachte da an mein Avatar Bild. Es sollte aber schon ein Ordentliches Pad sein. Nicht so ein 0815 Dingen was man im Copyshop machen lassen kann.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, da wirds für dich schwierig.
Entweder du lässt dir eines mit einem Foto bedrucken und hast dann allerdings natürlich kein Gamer Mousepad, sondern wie du es nennst ein 0815 Pad mit relativ niedriger Qualität, andererseits kannst du dir auch ein Gming Mousepad besorgen (Roccat Taito etc.) welches eine hohe Qualität aufweist, jedoch nicht bedruckbar ist. 
Eine wirkliche Alternative hast du auf dem Gebiet leider nicht! 

Aber schau doch mal bei Caseking vorbei, dort wird es bestimmt etwas in einer passenden Farbe geben! 

Eine Orange Auswahl 
Compad Speedpad Orange Flex
QPAD Gamer Pad AIM 4mm LowSense - big - yellow eye
Zykon P1


----------



## Falcon (5. Februar 2009)

Die fUnc Mauspads kann man direkt bei fUnc bestellen. Hochwertig bedruckt mit eigenem Design:

FUNC INDUSTRIES: CUSTOM GEAR UTILITY

Ich empfehle das fUnc sUrface Classic. Hab das seit Jahren im Einsatz. Zur Haltbarkeit des Aufdrucks kann ich aber nix sagen, damals gabs die Möglichkeit des Bedruckens noch nicht


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Februar 2009)

NO.IDENTITY PADS We make it personal

falls du ein Stoff-Pad bevorzugst


----------



## buzty (6. Februar 2009)

kann man sich nicht auch n speedpad direkt bei compad bedrucken lassen? pim your pad heißt das dann glaub ich.


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. Februar 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> kann man sich nicht auch n speedpad direkt bei compad bedrucken lassen? pim your pad heißt das dann glaub ich.



Guter Tipp! Dieser Service wird von Compad tatsächlich für "schlappe" 30 Euro (inkl. VK) angeboten.

Zu finden ist der Spaß unter Pimp My Pad.


----------



## Britania (2. Dezember 2016)

Ist ein Alter Thema würde mich aber Interessieren ob sich da was seit Damals getan hat da ich jetzt ein Großes pad haben will was auch für die Tastatur ist und das mit einem Eigenen Bild wäre der Hammer.


----------



## lexdoom (16. März 2017)

Schau mal bei eSport 4 you. Dort lassen wir immer unsere Gaming Mousepads machen in der Größe 450mmx300mmx4mm. Es handelt sich um Textil Mousepads.


----------



## TheKinq100 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir mein letztes Mauspad bei KSTM Gaming gekauft.


----------



## JackA (11. Dezember 2017)

Fertig nicht, aber:
KSTM Gaming - XXL Gaming Mauspad selber gestalten + http://gameofthrones.net/images/Westeros_Maps/a-game-of-thrones-world-map-westeros-essos.jpg


----------



## lotharrt (24. Juli 2018)

Habe meine bei eSport4you gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Lexdoom oben hatte mir den Tipp gegeben.

Gibt hier: Mauspads - eSport 4 you

Das schön ist, dass es auch extra Große 800x300 Mauspads mit eigenen Design gibt. Die Qualität ist super und es sind richtige Stoffpads.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juli 2018)

Muss man halt auch erst mal 10 Leute finden die das gleiche Design haben wollen.


----------



## JackA (25. Juli 2018)

Es kommen jetzt immer mehr Mauspad-Designs, da ist normal für die Meisten schon was dabei:
https://www.amazon.de/Professionelles-Gaming-Mauspad-Beyme-kundenspezifisches-Gummiunterlage-wushi3man/dp/B07CSJMQ63/
https://www.amazon.de/Professionelles-Wasserdicht-Unterseite-Rutschfestem-Computer-90x40-overwatch020/dp/B07F1M2YF6/
https://www.amazon.de/Extended-Size-Custom-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B074M3JFY1/


----------



## Push (9. August 2018)

per PM kannste auch die Größe noch den Wünschen anpassen lassen 
customize DIY - Shop Cheap customize DIY from China customize DIY Suppliers at Huado (GZ) Computer Tech Co Ltd on Aliexpress.com


----------



## bora_auto_berlin (29. Januar 2019)

Wir haben unsere von DesignBestie.de – Design Bestie

Ist wohl ein Partnershop von eSport4you. Wir brauchten einige mehr und dort wird auch Rechnung angeboten mit 14 Tagen Zeit. Daher war das für uns die optimale Lösung, da ich gerne via Rechnung bezahlen möchte meistens.
Gestaltung war sehr einfach. Unsere Grafikabteilung hat das ganze als psd erstellt. Wurde auch genau so bedruckt und die Ränder sind auch sauber umgenäht. 

Das einzige war, dass es ca 3 Wochen gedauert hat. Aber so steht es ja auch auf der Seite und es waren mehr als die auf der Seite angebotene Mengen. Von daher alles gut. Haben auch ein eigenes Angebot erhalten.


----------



## macom1337 (25. Juli 2019)

Moin! bei Homepage - propads.gg kann man Einzelstücke in seinem Design bestellen. Super Qualität und man hat sein Pad in der Regel nach 48 Stunden.


----------

